# Scraper bar height on new hs928wa



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Does it make sense to lower the scraper bar to its lowest position then adjusting the skids accordingly? I want to protect the serrated augurs from getting ground down like I've seen on many used Hondas.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

fake_usa said:


> Does it make sense to lower the scraper bar to its lowest position then adjusting the skids accordingly? I want to protect the serrated augurs from getting ground down like I've seen on many used Hondas.


First loosen your skids then see if the scrapper bar touches the ground or the bucket frame does. Now try to adjust so the scrapper touches the ground first before the frame does (at least 1/2" diff.?) after tightened put 2 toonies under the scrapper bar at each end then tighten the skids to the surface. Normally this set up can last for quite long since there is at least 1/8" of snow for the skids to ride on but if no snow like wet snow then the skids will get worned slowly.

Good Luck


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

For the non Canadians not close to the border I think his term "Toonies" refers to the $2 Canadian Coin. .

I only know this since I live close to the border and cross frequently. 

I spend a lot of Toonies on their awesome beer


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Now that's putting your money to good use Normex. Almost as much interest as the banks are giving.

I use a yardstick laid flat on the garage floor under the scraper bar, then adjust the skids.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or a couple of paint stir sticks if you don't have yardstick handy. :blush:

If you're doing gravel then you'd want to use something thicker depending on how big the rock is and if the gravel is flat or has that center "hump" down the driveway.
I know my driveway needs some grooming which is why I'm likely around 1/2".


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I usually set my scraper bar at 1/8". This height works well on an asphalt driveway, it will get you close without wearing out the bar too quickly. You can use 1/8" drill bits I use 3 the ends of the housing and the middle, as another member stated you can use a paint mixing stick or a ruler just check the height before using it to make sure it is the height that you want.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion, I was referring to the height of the adjustable scrapper bar, not the skids. Anyway this is what I ended up doing.

I tilted the machine back, loosened the 5 nuts and 2 bolts which fasten the scrapper bar in position. Once loose, I slide the scrapper bar to it's lowest position and retightened everything. 
I set the machine down with the scrapper bar now resting on top of two pieces of cardboard and mounted a set of new poly skids to the side locations. Once complete, I removed the cardboard, set the machine down level and adjusted the rear skids with one piece of card board under them. 
I did this so if and when the side skids fall off the side of my driveway the rear skids will catch it’s fall before the scrapper bar grinds into the asphalt.​
Lowering the scrapper bar increased the ground clearance of the auger rakes by at lease a half inch. At the factory height, (scrapper bar about centered) the auger rake was almost touching the ground and I was worried this would cause them to grind into the ground on uneven surfaces.​


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It would make more sense to loosen the skids and scraper bar and get the auger housing to be sitting flat on the ground and then adjust the scraper bar as close to the surface as you feel comfortable doing for the surface you're cleaning.
Adjusting the scraper all the way down doesn't give you any adjustment once it starts to wear and having the housing raised up by the scraper bar could allow snow to spill out on both ends of the scraper under the auger housing.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Kiss4frog as I was under the impression he had more than 1/2" of adjustment with his scraper bar.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It would make more sense to loosen the skids and scraper bar and get the auger housing to be sitting flat on the ground and then adjust the scraper bar as close to the surface as you feel comfortable doing for the surface you're cleaning.
> Adjusting the scraper all the way down doesn't give you any adjustment once it starts to wear and having the housing raised up by the scraper bar could allow snow to spill out on both ends of the scraper under the auger housing.


Sorry but I disagree with you.

My goal was to get the serrated auger rakes up away from the ground, so doing what you suggested would not make any sense because it would lower the rakes closer to the ground.

Almost every used Honda I looked at on Craig's List and others which were in for service at my local dealer had their serrated auger rakes ground down, some even had the bottom of their auger housing ground down to the threaded bolt holes which are used for the side shoes. :wacko:

I wanted to prevent this, putting side shoes on only protect the bottom of the auger housing. The auger rakes were still very close to the ground. So lowering the scraper bar is the only way to get the augers up off the ground.

If you have everything set up right and take care of your machine by keeping an eye on your skid wear and scrapper clearance there shouldn't be much wear on the scrapper bar. If you did screw up you can readjust the scrapper clearance by adjusting the side skids, which should get adjusted periodically anyway.

As for spillage under the sides of the auger housing, the side mounted skids close this gap up pretty good so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Normex said:


> First loosen your skids then see if the scrapper bar touches the ground or the bucket frame does. Now try to adjust so the scrapper touches the ground first before the frame does (at least 1/2" diff.?) after tightened put 2 toonies under the scrapper bar at each end then tighten the skids to the surface. Normally this set up can last for quite long since there is at least 1/8" of snow for the skids to ride on but if no snow like wet snow then the skids will get worned slowly.
> 
> Good Luck


I'm curious... what are toonies?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hehe here in Canada we have the 2 dollars as a coin called Toonie and stacking 2 of them will give approx. 1/8".


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Normex said:


> Hehe here in Canada we have the 2 dollars as a coin called Toonie and stacking 2 of them will give approx. 1/8".


Ah! LOL... that explains that. Thanks! :smiley-greet025:


----------

